# Mackeral Fishing Video from Last year



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I posted this before, but since Mackeral
season is almost upon us I thought it
would be nice to post it again.

http://www.photoshow.net/watch/up8xT6RP


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Enjoyed watching this with my son... can't wait to get in to them but I guess they are late this year. Lewes DE reports I've been reading has been: no macks yet


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*That's a nice mess of maks...*

Do you know how far you guys were out?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

They were right up on the beach.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

I've never had them before. Are they good to eat, or are they better as bait?


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Very good to eat... just salt them and grill them.

I saw some smoked macks at Wegmans and they looked good too.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*mack shish*

eom......yame

i can't wait:fishing: 




Talapia said:


> I posted this before, but since Mackeral
> season is almost upon us I thought it
> would be nice to post it again.
> 
> http://www.photoshow.net/watch/up8xT6RP


----------



## mich769 (Apr 4, 2007)

What time of year did you catch the mack's.


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Used to catch em:fishing: in the North Sea of the coast of Germany. Where was that trip taken? Loads of fun and great eating.


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

:fishing: Used to catch em:fishing: in the North Sea of the coast of Germany. Where was that trip taken? Loads of fun and great eating.


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

*I give*

I got some of those and tried to eat them fresh, they were a little nasty. My granny used to fry the salted ones in butter after she soaked them in milk to remove some salt. Had 'em for breakfast, yum. How do you prepare them fresh?

Thx.

Stan


----------

